

Tim Ferris: How to Write a Bestselling Book - ig1
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2014/02/04/how-to-get-published/

======
taude
Love him or hate him, this list of reading he's providing looks pretty good.

Time for me to write the 2 Hour Body or the 1 Hour MBA.

~~~
zrail
It definitely looks like quite a good chunk of links. I never really delved
into the traditional publishing route until after I had already self-published
and I'm particularly interested to read about some of that stuff.

